# Frackville



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

I have an account in Frackville Pa that needs plowed and sanded for the rest of the season. Anyone close enough to cover this one for me>?


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

PM me with the details.....size, price, triggers, etc etc


----------

